# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week 7-18-10

## Nazgul

This weeks Roleplay fo the Week is  Rhythm Brawl: Chi of the Guan Lord

----------


## jaybt9

Woo-Hoo! Yay!

Thank you.

----------


## Crow

yay ^ ^ congrats Jay :3

----------

